# Hatsune Miku (And other vocaloids)



## GatodeCafe (May 8, 2010)

For those not in the know, Vocaloid is a program designed to simulate a human voice singing. A particularly famous version is Hatsune Miku, a vocal sample set represented by blue-haired anime chick. Check out the following for examples:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1Dqb6uJ8WY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xtEy951Dic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAViEcyxkD8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebAKoRcYFTA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsBgQDIPWX8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeqRk3rSdaw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZx5QtxSbaU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdXgoIjS7UM

Personally, I think it's pretty badass, but I'm wondering if any of you have opinions regarding this awesome software. Cheers!


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2010)

I love vocaloids. My favorite are the twins, Lin and Ren. My favorite vocaloid song is "Love is War"; Hatsune Miku.

Good stuff :3


----------



## Taralack (May 8, 2010)

I love vocaloids too :3 Kaito's rendition of Byakkoya no Musume is beyond awesome.


----------



## Skidd (May 10, 2010)

Aaaaah, I'm a vocaloid fanaaaatic. Mostly I listen to Rin/Len, along with Gumi, and a fair bit of Luka. Miku's voice doesn't appeal to me, but I looove vocaloid. I actually thought about attempting to do a Utauloid of my own voice at one point. One geared as a voice for ska/jazz.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (May 20, 2010)

Tis definitely interesting, to say the least... where might one acquire  this software?


----------



## Vriska (May 21, 2010)

TheCurryMouse said:


> Tis definitely interesting, to say the least... where might one acquire  this software?


Japan, probably.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (May 21, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Japan, probably.



Curses, foiled again! Very cool sound though. The more I listen to them, the more I like 'em.


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 25, 2010)

I'm going to Akihabara in august and I'm going to grab a copy along with shitloads of weird porn I can't read.


----------

